# Open Cab Consolidation



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I know there is at least one old thread out there about an open (at rear) cab bash on a Connie, but I've tried the archive search, and can't find it. 
Does anyone know who/what I'm talking about? 
Does anyone have any prototype pictures of an open Connie? 
Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, 

Without my collection of MLS printouts, I can only guess, so I'm thinkin' it was somebody like the Dulles & Reston guy (the name escapes me) who showed an open Connie with some of Richard K.'s fine figures in the cab. You might cruise around and see if you can find who belongs that railroad, then click on his name and check back through his posts. 

Or maybe "he" will read this and 'fess up.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgetown Loop #40 (Was also on the White Pass for awhile, and now at CRM) has a cab like you're talking about. I remember the thread on the old MLS that had the photos of someone who'd opened up the back of the cab... basically made a line across just at the level of the top of the little windows.... and out to the outside of the doors. While the length of the boiler through the cab, if left unchanged, still makes this a deckless locomotive, it has the look and feel of a deck cab. 

I'll see what I can dig up. Prototype wise, there were some photos of the #40 when it returned to Georgetown from Alaska that showed exactly what you're looking for.... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one that kind of shows it, for starters: http://wasteam.railfan.net/gloop/d13c.jpg 

MRB


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Look under Big65dude in MLS, or 4largescale.com. The guy is a fabulous modeler and has many models worth looking into. Good luck


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Baxter did one; 
http://4largescale.com/baxter/4.htm 
Chris Walas


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Rich, for the kind words...


Matt, here're some shots of the rear of my bash of a B'mann Connie. All I really did was cut out the back panels of the cab. The key to making it look right, however, is to also shorten the backhead a bit so that it remains "inside" the cab after you open it up. Relatively easy to do with a razor saw.




















































Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, gents! 
I should have thought to look at 4largescale.com. Thanks for posting pictures, Jack. Between yours and Bob's I've got more ides than this rookie brain can handle 
./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0> ( unless someone else has more ideas 
Seriously, though, I can't wait to start on my first bash. I'm in the middle of my first scratch build - MOW, and I'm trying to talk myself into finishing it before I start the Connie. 

Thanks again, 
Matt


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those Kapuaala's figures? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they are. Amazing, aren't they?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahem! Aren't we forgeting something? Namely the person who steered y'all to the right guy--even if I didn't remember his name(Big65 Dude? Sounds like pretty darn good recall to me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------

